# I think I cracked the case of the Picky Eater!!!



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

So I'm sure you all know from my endless threads on the issue that my five-month-old mini Sophie is a very hard to feed pup. I've tried so many different types of food (good quality kibble, frozen raw, fresh raw, freeze dried raw, canned) and still, nada most of the time. 

Well I was trying that 'grazing' thing to no avail until today when we got home pretty late, 7:30 or so. It was dark in the whole house but she made a bee line to her crate where her bowl of kibble was! She downed it
And ate 2 filled kongs w my daughter!

Could it be that Sophie is simply not hungry til nighttime? Does this happen to anyone else? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

With my puppy I find that he is pretty reluctant to eat during the day because there is so much going on and he doesn't want to miss anything. I make sure I remove all the distractions (I put his toys up/water up/terrier in another room) before I feed him, and I get settled down nearby doing something calm and uninteresting (put in a movie or get a book).

Usually he will eat all of his food. Before I did all of this though he would just goof around all day, and once he was absolutely famished he would scarf down his food in a frenzy, and this was usually at night.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Harry continues to have off days and am convinced he just is not interested in food at that moment in time ...but to make sure, I never do anything to distract him or allow play during meal times. 

Breakfast tends to be difficult than dinner time.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie prefers to eat later. I give her dinner when Echo and Jazz get theirs in the early evening. Half the time she walks away, so I pick it up. A few hours later she bugs me for it and eats it all. By that time it is all soft and mushy because I put warm water in their food along with the bit of canned. Maybe she likes it all mushy? 

Jazz eats whenever, whatever as fast as possible, a true bottomless pit. The same with Echo. Echo doesn't get as much food as the other two, so he finishes first and then hangs around waiting to taste the others bowls. I have to put Jazz in the exercise pen to eat or else Echo will butt him out of the way and eat his, too. 

I would feed them all later because Bonnie doesn't want to eat until later, but Jazz and Echo would be pestering me beyond belief. It can be a nightly drama feeding three dogs.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

It could be...Raven won't eat unless he is crated. Too much distraction! And if he is too tired he won't eat, I guess he just wants to sleep. I've actually had to force feed him before as he was hunger puking but refused to eat...just kept trying to crawl back to bed haha!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Please dont hate me please LOL my almost 5 month old puppy just wouldnt eat unless U begged her, hand fed her which she would still spit it out, vet said she was skinny so..... im ashamed to say i gave her sine Kibbles & bits homemade style and she loved ate it si fast. Usually it takes her 2 days to eat a greenie fir example and she ate that cheap awful food like it wad a steak!!! Im ashamed but she is teerhing and I just want her to EAT!! And gain some weight and I promise I will buy 5 star rated fiid to mix in and eventually only feed her the best food available!!

Any thoughts on this? Is this gonna hurt her?? I hear such horrendus terrefying things about these cheap foods especially this one I almost had a panick attack when I read all 467 reviews!!!! 


Will feeding K&B for a bit hurt her??! Thanks all


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Outwest what do you feed then that they love so much!! Even though i know i fed her "trash" ( K&B ) today, it just made me so happy to see her enjoy eating like that!!!! Please I need help finding a 5 star ( cant be ni grain she cant handle it) but it gas to be REALLY YUMMY LOL- mmmm she likes canned food chicken&beef ones - and SHE LOVES anerican CHEESE but thats it!! Help!


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Lou said:


> Please dont hate me please LOL my almost 5 month old puppy just wouldnt eat unless U begged her, hand fed her which she would still spit it out, vet said she was skinny so..... im ashamed to say i gave her sine Kibbles & bits homemade style and she loved ate it si fast. Usually it takes her 2 days to eat a greenie fir example and she ate that cheap awful food like it wad a steak!!! Im ashamed but she is teerhing and I just want her to EAT!! And gain some weight and I promise I will buy 5 star rated fiid to mix in and eventually only feed her the best food available!!
> 
> Any thoughts on this? Is this gonna hurt her?? I hear such horrendus terrefying things about these cheap foods especially this one I almost had a panick attack when I read all 467 reviews!!!!
> 
> ...


Once I tried to feed a bowl of my sisters Beneful just out of curiosity. She SCARFED it!!! I started a thread about it if u wana check it out. The moral of the thread was to please keep tryin the good stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Especially with a picky eater you want to make sure every calorie is filled with high quality nutrition so I would avoid the K&B in the future. I would not cater to picky eating habits. Have a set time and remove the bowl after 15-20 minutes. Your puppy will not starve herself.


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lou said:


> Outwest what do you feed then that they love so much!! Even though i know i fed her "trash" ( K&B ) today, it just made me so happy to see her enjoy eating like that!!!! Please I need help finding a 5 star ( cant be ni grain she cant handle it) but it gas to be REALLY YUMMY LOL- mmmm she likes canned food chicken&beef ones - and SHE LOVES anerican CHEESE but thats it!! Help!



Could you try to mix the dog food? Start with the cheap food being the largest amount, and the good food the least amount, and then go 50/50? Maybe she would eat that....
My GiGi is picky also, and is on the lean side (not skinny, just lean), and very agile, so what I do is take my good food (I feed Taste Of The Wild ...dry) and add a little water and then I put in cooked carrots, some boiled hamburger, or whatever it takes for her to eat it....usually she will clean her bowl....or sometimes just a little left...but it does work.


----------

